

Show HN: House on Fire, Who Would You Save? - karlhadwen
http://houseonfire.co
Hi HackerNews,<p>I got fairly bored last week and decided to use my spare time to create a social experiment where theoretically there&#x27;s a house on fire and you have to save one of your friends.<p>I created it pretty quickly so the code may be a bit heavy but it works pretty well (I&#x27;m sure one of you will be able to break it though!).<p>Hopefully the homepage is self explanatory...<p>If you login via FB (I&#x27;m adding Twitter shortly) you will be able to play the House on Fire game--it basically loads two of your Facebook friends and you have to choose who you would save.<p>It&#x27;s pretty fun and I hope a few people enjoy it (if any). Feedback is welcomed too. Thanks!
======
ggchappell
Well, you have a start, but I don't see where it's headed.

(1) Does it ever ask anything other than the David-Cameron-vs.-George-Osborne
question?

(2) Why would I want to sign in with Facebook? (Actually, I wouldn't. Why
would _someone_ want to sign in with Facebook?)

~~~
karlhadwen
1) That's just an example.

2) If you with in with Facebook you get to play the actual game, where you
have to decide between two friends, likewise, if your friends were signed in,
they can play it too. If you get saved or you don't, you can actually see that
in your feed.

